# Velveeta



## bethzaring (May 22, 2006)

Well folks, lets just duke it out right now 

I have not thought of Velvetta in decades, since my childhood. I love cheese and spend time loitering around cheese counters when I visit stores that have them. I do not find Velvetta cheese in the refrigerated cheese counters I visit, thus it has not been on my mind. BUT this past week, when I went to the market for some onions I cruised past the cheese counter to see the offerings, nothing there that caught my interest . But just past the cheese counter, on a regular shelf, was VELVETTA, in boxes, not refrigerated. How can grocery stores do that? Also on the Velvetta shelf were those green canisters of parmesan cheese. Again, how can parmesan cheese not be refrigerated? My guess is that it is not real food.

I chuckled when mylegsbig recently said he wanted to use the best ingredients in a home made version of hamburger helper and was intending to use Velvetta, I was thinking, I don't think so. If you really want to use the best ingredients, please get rid of the Velvetta. I also want to use the best ingredients in the foods I prepare and Velvetta does not make the cut, plastic tasting water added to some processed cheese food. And I now realize it is not even refrigerated in the grocery stores, that is a big red flag for me. Real food is perishable. If Velvetta is not refrigerated, then it can not be real food.

The intent of this post is to get folks to think about the ingredients they buy and use. Of course I fully realize that we consumers vote with our dollars. If people stop buying velvetta, it will stop being offered. But by the amount of dry shelf space that was devoted to velvetta, that ain't gonna happen soon.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

Velveta is a stabilized processed American cheese spread...so for folks who simply want to melt up some cheese without making a bechamel sauce, it's going to work...it is real food, and contains real American cheese and milk  etc. Pure cheeses will break down into their fat and milk solids when heated.  The acids which are responsible for the sharpness in flavor may also change.  Velveta is shelf stable until opened.  THe parmesan and romano cheeses in grated canned form also have stabilizers and preservatives added.  But they are real cheese in most cases.  Some lesser brands may be flavored saw dust, but KRAFT does make cheese.  I just prefer to buy the block or wedge of better quality.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

You will notice on the ethnic aisle that there are bottled Italian parm cheeses that don't require refrigeration--until opening. There are many industrial processes that allow this.
Velveeta has never required refrigeration--until opened. It has a purpose. I don't use it much any more because there are better alternatives.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ...Real food is perishable. If Velvetta is not refrigerated, then it can not be real food...


 
I don't use Velveeta myself.  However, I will take exception to your blanket trashing of processed foods (or at least, processed cheeses).  I started shying away from absolute statements some time ago.  They are seldom accurate.  As Robo explained, it's real food that's been modified from its original form to make it more convenient.  Convenience is not a curse.

Keep in mind that real wheels of Parmesan cheese and real whole prosciutto hams are stored in unrefrigerated buildings for months before being sold.

That being said, on the rare occasions when I've made mac and cheese, I've use unprocessed cheeses, whole milk and butter in the recipe.  I did, however, buy factory made elbow macaroni that I don't store in the fridge.


----------



## JMediger (May 22, 2006)

Beth, by your definition, most food in the grocery store isn't "real food" ... do you make your own ketchup, mayo, salad dressing or mustard? Do you make all your soups from scratch, including your stock? As already stated, there are foods that are processed to keep until opened - like Velveeta, ketchup, mustard, etc...  This includes alot of dairy that you can find ... "real" eggs don't need to be refridgerated and "real" cheese that is wax covered doesn't either.

You also make the point that people vote with their dollars ... like many people, when I was first out of college, those dollars were not plentiful and I bought what I could. Let's see ... $4.99 for a 3 lb block of Velveeta or $4.99 for a 1/2 lb block of "real" cheddar. Hmmmmmm ... Is there a difference? Of course but let's get real (and off our high horses) - for some people, it's not about taste but being able to make a meal for their family that they can say is homemade and a little healthier than what might be in a box.  It's also convience ... so because I buy the cheese singles to make our lunches with, does that mean I'm  not being true to my Wisconsin roots by not using "real" cheese?

I would surely hope that if any of us were to criticize what others were cooking with, that our pantries and refridgerators would be clear of all those offending products.  Those who live in glass houses should not have food fights.


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Well folks, lets just duke it out right now
> Real food is perishable. If Velvetta is not refrigerated, then it can not be real food.



Beth, there are no hard cheeses that have to be refrigerated. The reason cheese was made in the first place was to preserve milk for later use. Refrigerators have only become commonplace in the last 70 years...cheese has been made for hundreds of years. 
We only refrigerate it now because it increases the shelf life. 

Velveeta melts beautifully, thus making it great for casseroles and grilled sandwiches. I raised my kids on it, because I couldn't afford fancier cheeses. Now that I can afford them, I still keep a box of Velveeta on hand because...
I LIKE IT!


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

We don't have Velveeta in the UK (or not in my neck of the woods), consequently I'm unable to comment on the product.

BUT, I do eat as organically as possible - but this seems to be easier over here than in certain areas of the States.  Doesn't mean I have to force others to believe that my way is the way THEY should eat!  Goodness, I don't eat veal, (or foie gras) on ethical grounds....  doesn't mean I'm going to stop people cooking wonderful dishes with veal, I just can't bring MYSELF to eat it...  and for some classic veal dishes,  I just substitute thin cut pork escallopes for the veal.  Most people can't tell the difference! 

I think live and let live must be the motto that we all cook by


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2006)

I agree, Ishbel...


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> If you really want to use the best ingredients, please get rid of the Velvetta. I also want to use the best ingredients in the foods I prepare and Velvetta does not make the cut, plastic tasting water added to some processed cheese food.
> 
> If people stop buying velvetta, it will stop being offered. But by the amount of dry shelf space that was devoted to velvetta, that ain't gonna happen soon.


 
Don't care for it. Never have. I buy fresh cheese at the deli counter, even if it is $8.00 a pound to make sandwiches. Velveeta will probably hang around for a long time. Some people like it and buy it. The green stuff in a can -- sawdust, IMO.

Part of a large chunk of my grocery bill goes toward cheese (and fresh deli)... cause I love cheese.

BTW, you forgot to mention that stuff in a can, and the individually sliced, plastic cheese food products, wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

Mish
We've GOT that Kraft individually wrapped stuff in some of our supermarkets.  Not that I've ever tasted it, but we've got it!

Like you, I pay more to get what I want. I've been buying organic foods for over 10 years - and yes, in comparison to some of my friends and relatives, my shopping bill is HUGE...   but that's my choice - just as it's their's to buy processed meats etc!


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Mish
> We've GOT that Kraft individually wrapped stuff in some of our supermarkets. Not that I've ever tasted it, but we've got it!
> 
> Like you, I pay more to get what I want. I've been buying organic foods for over 10 years - and yes, in comparison to some of my friends and relatives, my shopping bill is HUGE... but that's my choice - just as it's their's to buy processed meats etc!


 
I agree, Ish. That's part of the reason my shopping bill is huge as well. What gets me, is the market charges a lot of $ for this stuff... even the slimy packaged lunch meat. Used to take it home, wipe it down with paper towels, UGGH. Agreed, it is an individual choice.

Somewhere is my memory bank, I recall? government cheese, perhaps in my grandma's day.  If I remember, it was real cheese that came in wooden boxes.


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

Hahhaaaa.  When we go to Cornwall, we shop at a local supermarket (one that is available in my city, but I don't choose to use) - and it specialises in own brand stuff.  I fell for it once and once only....  or my husband did.  We bought a lot of food to take to the cottage, stuff for sandwiches etc - to keep us going for our two week stay.  My husband was ecstatic, the bill was so low in comparison to our usual weekly one..  Then we tried the produce.....
'Nuff said  

Now, we still have to use that supermarket - but only go for named brands.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

"Somewhere is my memory bank, I recall? government cheese, perhaps in my grandma's day. If I remember, it was real cheese that came in wooden boxes."

Real American cheese is pretty tasty stuff.  It comes in a "brick" or box.  Eskay, Land O Lakes, and a few other companies still produce the "real thing".  Kraft may still have a brick of American, but it was not as firm or tasty as the other two above.  Velveta is processed from that and is made to melt without separation.  If you ever come across GOv't surpluss food products, they tend to be the real thing.  Gov't peanut butter was just ground peanuts; you had to mix the oil back in to spread it.  Gov't corn meal was often stone ground in historic mills kept going by the Park Service.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> "Somewhere is my memory bank, I recall? government cheese, perhaps in my grandma's day. If I remember, it was real cheese that came in wooden boxes."
> 
> Real American cheese is pretty tasty stuff. It comes in a "brick" or box. Eskay, Land O Lakes, and a few other companies still produce the "real thing". Kraft may still have a brick of American, but it was not as firm or tasty as the other two above. Velveta is processed from that and is made to melt without separation. If you ever come across GOv't surpluss food products, they tend to be the real thing. Gov't peanut butter was just ground peanuts; you had to mix the oil back in to spread it. Gov't corn meal was often stone ground in historic mills kept going by the Park Service.


 
Thanks, Robo. Didn't know if anyone remembered the stuff. It was good and tasty, as I recall & it was American cheese.


----------



## kimbaby (May 22, 2006)

Each to their own I guess,some folks love velvetta, I my self can take it or leave it, I like cheddar better (imo)
and I am certainly not gonna laugh because some one likes it/uses it
in their recipes...
I have a feeling, some folks are not gonna take to this thread...


----------



## bethzaring (May 22, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> However, I will take exception to your blanket trashing of processed foods (or at least, processed cheeses). I started shying away from absolute statements some time ago. They are seldom accurate. As Robo explained, it's real food that's been modified from its original form to make it more convenient. Convenience is not a curse.
> 
> Keep in mind that real wheels of Parmesan cheese and real whole prosciutto hams are stored in unrefrigerated buildings for months before being sold.
> 
> That being said, on the rare occasions when I've made mac and cheese, I've use unprocessed cheeses, whole milk and butter in the recipe. I did, however, buy factory made elbow macaroni that I don't store in the fridge.


 
Auntie M, I whole heartedly agree with you regarding making absolute statments, not a good thing to do. I am not interested in eating modified food and convenience has its costs, including montetary.

I would like to see real wheels of Parmesan cheese and prosciutto hams in my local store!! And why is it that we can leave macaroni and bread in the danger zone for days and not get sick?


----------



## auntdot (May 22, 2006)

The other day we were walking past the Velveeta, yep on the room temp shelf, and almost bought it.

Love cheese, have a bin full of many cheeses in the fridge.

It is the one food we would hate to give up.

But once in a while, a slice of Velveeta just kinda hits the spot.

Used to love to take one of those sandwich makers that you put the bread into, put on some cheese, smash the two pieces together, and heat it over the gas stove.  The result is a square sealed sandwich.  Add a bit of Worcestershire sauce to the cheese before you start, maybe a bit of hot sauce and it brings me back, oh, forty years or so.

We still have the sandwich makers, can get the Velveeta, and on some cold Sunday night next fall or winter will go for it.

Every once in a while just like the stuff.


----------



## bethzaring (May 22, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Beth, by your definition, most food in the grocery store isn't "real food" ... do you make your own ketchup, mayo, salad dressing or mustard? Do you make all your soups from scratch, including your stock? As already stated, there are foods that are processed to keep until opened - like Velveeta, ketchup, mustard, etc... This includes alot of dairy that you can find ... "real" eggs don't need to be refridgerated and "real" cheese that is wax covered doesn't either.
> 
> You also make the point that people vote with their dollars ... like many people, when I was first out of college, those dollars were not plentiful and I bought what I could. Let's see ... $4.99 for a 3 lb block of Velveeta or $4.99 for a 1/2 lb block of "real" cheddar. Hmmmmmm ... Is there a difference? Of course but let's get real (and off our high horses) - for some people, it's not about taste but being able to make a meal for their family that they can say is homemade and a little healthier than what might be in a box. It's also convience ... so because I buy the cheese singles to make our lunches with, does that mean I'm not being true to my Wisconsin roots by not using "real" cheese?
> 
> I would surely hope that if any of us were to criticize what others were cooking with, that our pantries and refridgerators would be clear of all those offending products. Those who live in glass houses should not have food fights.


 
Yes, I do not think most stuff in grocery stores IS real food.

"do you make your own ketchup, mayo, salad dressing or mustard? Do you make all your soups from scratch, including your stock? "

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. I even know the chickens and beef from which I make these products. I do believe real eggs need to be refrigerated and once waxed covered cheese is cut into, I refrigerate it.

I expect a certain level of competence from people contributing to some threads in these forums. If you have a computer and time to read this forum, you probably are not struggeling to put a meal on the family table. I have a great deal of respect for the people who post here and like to challenge their thinking. I just found it very incongruous to be talking of high quality ingredients and velvetta in the same sentence. Robo answered my puzzlement when he said
"Velveta is a stabilized processed American cheese spread", not something that I want to pass my lips. I am expressing my opinion and do not want to offend anyone with my opinions. But I do have a great deal of experience with food and judging by what is sold in grocery stores, most Americans make poor food choices. We can make a difference in our purchasing power if we choose unadulterated, wholesome foods with our food dollar votes. I am all about education, reading, thinking, questioning.

Thanks all for responding!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm a "live & let live person" too. I do NOT want anyone telling me what I should & should not do with my grocery dollars.

I buy very little "processed" food, but if I want to buy Velveeta for something, I'll buy it. If I feel like a "comfort food" meal of frozen fish sticks & Kraft Mac & Cheese, I'll buy it. Other than those particulars, and, of course, processed condiments, probably the only other processed food item I purchase on a fairly regular basis are Zatarain's rice mixes, simply because I like them. They're spicy, quick, & with the addtion of okra, sausage, chicken, &/or shrimp they make a nice meal.

All in all, I don't think anyone has the right to tell anyone else what they should or should not buy/eat. If you want to go on an "anti- Velveeta" campaign, Bethzaring, go ahead. That's your right & what helps make the good old USA great, but one would think there'd be more worthwhile things to campaign against.

P.S. Velveeta is GREAT for camping trips!! We always take some because we don't have to stick it in the cooler until we've opened it, & it keeps beautifully there. Makes great omelettes, rice & cheese, & mac & cheese - melting quickly without the need to incorporate it into a sauce - when you're out in the deep woods.


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> most Americans make poor food choices.


 
I do agree with this statement somewhat, maybe not to the extent of "most Americans", but many do. This isn't only regarding purchases at a grocer, but restaurant choices as well. Heck, even I'm guilty of eating at fast food places way more often than I should. I think many people don't KNOW what's good food, so many choices are made due to a lack of knowledge more than anything. Also, personal finances has a lot to do with it. I know that the majority of people would not be able to afford eat at or stay at the hotel where I work, but that's just how it is.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 22, 2006)

As an addendum - it's wonderful that you have the time to make all your own ketchup, mustard, mayo, salad dressings, etc., etc., etc. - but do keep in mind that not everyone has that kind of time or inclination.  Most of us are also not privileged to personally know the chickens & cattle our food comes from.  I don't think that necessarily makes you better fed or better informed than anyone here.

I also don't think that reduces anyone's "level of competence" here, nor does it mean any of us are "struggling to put a meal on the table".  I don't think one has anything to do with the other.

Perhaps I'm confused as to what you were trying to accomplish here?


----------



## AllenOK (May 22, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> "Somewhere is my memory bank, I recall? government cheese, perhaps in my grandma's day. If I remember, it was real cheese that came in wooden boxes."



I must be from a time warp.  I'm only 33, and I remember vividly my grandmother using gov't cheese and gov't butter (often rancid).  I even remember about 10 years later hearing the phrase "gov't sponge bolonga" used at BBQ's (real BBQ, smoked meats).

Every now and then, PeppA will somehow manage to secure some USDA issue canned chicken, canned pork, canned salmon, "farina" (think Cream of Wheat), and dehydrated milk.  This stuff all comes in a black and white label, with the phrase "Not for resale.  Only to be used for Native American and Non-Profit Food distribution."  I can tell you from experience that the salmon isn't worth the can.  The chicken and pork isn't that bad, but it does need jazzing up.  I've sucessfully used the chicken for the Chicken Helper Cheesey Mexican boxed meal.  The pork I've used for Pork Posole.  I haven't used the Farina yet, but I happen to like Cream of Wheat, and I always doctor the stuff up, so I may start using it.  The dry milk powder I have used, and while it produces milk that has little lumps of unincorporated mix in it, it is perfectly usable.

I personally don't care for Velveeta.  I don't like the taste.  I can understand the desire to use something that melts great, and the fact that you don't have to refrigerate it until it's opened.

I also don't use that many commercially-prepared products.  Granted, yes, I do use commercial condiments, and my pantry does have a lot of conveince foods in it, but I personally don't normally use them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2006)

I basolutely adore a great Havarti, or Fontina, or Cheddar. But they have their own place in my cullinary world, as does Velveeta. Velveeta is made from real cheese. It is in fact, a combination of cheeses melted, and blended with milk. It's a bit saltier than is unprocessed cheese, and has some preservatives added to help plolong its freshness. It is also wrapped airtight and does require refridgeration one opened. I love great cheese, but that doesn't mean I shy away from a great cheese product, which I think Velveeta is. I like its flavor, and melting qualities, but only for some things. I like other cheeses for other things. In fact, in one particular instance, when I didn't have any, I made my own version with the cheeses I had on hand (cheddar, swiss, and jack I believe, with a bit of added salt and milk). It was just what I needed for what I was making.

I wouldn't think of topping apple pie with anything other than a good cheddar. But I certainly wouldn't top it with a good bleau cheese. The flavors aren't complimentary. 

Like most of us here, I won't bash someone else's idea of what's good. I love liverwurst, and also potted meat sandwiches.. My wife hates them. Does that make me right and her wrong? No it doesn't. Some of the foods she loves are barely edible to me, such as mint. If the mint is strong enough, it can make me physically ill.  So, I'm not going to eat a Peppermint Pattie anytime soon.  But she can enjoy them all day long if she wants to (no kissing afterwords though).  Again, neither of us is wrong, simply different.

So, my advise is to open your mind to the fact that we are all different, and as is often said, one man's trash is another man's treasure.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (May 22, 2006)

Yikes, beth, you have opened up a can o' worms with your original post.  

I am happy for you that you have the leisure, knowledge, and means to prepare or purchase organic foods to your liking, but you must realize that not everyone is in the same circumstances - or even wants to be there.

Doesn't make you right or them wrong, or vice versa.  But I detect a whiff of condescension in your views that I do not agree with.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Mudbug - very well said.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

well I love this thread so thanks for opening it and for all the responses!  
Yes I do think "America" eats poorly.  More fresh and more variety would help us all.  I also think way too many of us eat at fast food and "family" (food service) restaurants.  I hear the "cost factor" but for the cost of a supersize fast food meal for one, I can feed a group of four hungry teenagers, with fresh or dried ingredients...pasta, beans, rice, collards or kale, tomatos, simple dried herbs; etc, and when the kids have a hand in making it, they eat it! 
If I could spend all day in the home kitchen I would...I love it.  But, I owe I owe, so it's off to work I go.  Gotta pay for all those copper pots and pans I have.  So, nough said by me right now...carry on!


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> ... Peppermint Pattie ... But she can enjoy them all day long if she wants to (no kissing afterwords though).
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Wow. You're a tough cookie, GW.


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2006)

Beth, there are a lot of intelligent, educated people here who really do know food...even those few of us who like Velveeta. 

But consider this. 

I was exposed to fine foods at an early age. My grandfather was quite a connaisseur of food and life in general, and grandma was an excellent cook and a great hostess. I grew up being used to the good china and crystal, and knowing which fork to use first. She and my mother always prepared "balanced meals".  
I've also been to many fine restaurants all over the USA.  

But some of the best meals I've ever eaten came from people with little or no education. Most of them have never been anyplace "away".
Few of them have ever used a cookbook or a recipe, unless it's a "rule" for cake or cookies. Some couldn't even read past 5th grade level. They learned to cook the way their mothers and grandmothers did. 
They cook from experience and with the heart, using what they have on hand.
I learned a lot from my grandma, but I have learned a lot from them, too.

I guess the moral of my story is...don't look down your nose at anyone. You never know what you might learn.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I must be from a time warp. I'm only 33, and I remember vividly my grandmother using gov't cheese and gov't butter (often rancid). I even remember about 10 years later hearing the phrase "gov't sponge bolonga" used at BBQ's (real BBQ, smoked meats).


 
Allen, that was me, 'bout the memory of goverment cheese...no problem though.  We didn't have a lot of money growing up, so I'm thankful I'm able to buy some of the things I enjoy when I can. For me, it's a matter of taste... so I wouldn't advocate boycotting a particular food, simply because it was not 'my cup of tea.' That's my story, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 22, 2006)

I love all the good cheeses but I also like Velveeta in some things it does make a good regular mac & cheese or grilled cheese.As I said before if I was on a deserted island and all there was for cheese was Velveeta I would be very to have it.   And kids love it.


----------



## auntdot (May 22, 2006)

I very much appreciate this site.

Because people are so kind and helpful.

If someone wants to start a thread about, OK, let us say Velveeta recipes, great to me.

I can, or not as I choose, read it.

But let those who, and I may well be among them, choose to participate do so.

And for those who wish to start a thread about, oh, Gjetost cheese, well go ahead.  I will post, but will probably be one of the few who will (love the stuff, but it is an acquired taste, to say the least).

Have learned many things on this site from the great posters, at times even when I was not particularly intrigued by the topic.

We try to keep an open mind.

And thanks to all the folks who have taught me so much.

Hope this site continues in that manner.

Take care and God bless.


----------



## amber (May 22, 2006)

I liked velveta when I was a kid, but my tastes have changed and I think velveta is way to salty for me. I prefer a good sharp cheddar like cracker barrel brand.  Velveta is definately economical, I guess it's healthy according to what people on here have said.  I think the biggest expense for me at the grocery store is in the produce section.  Here in Maine, produce can be so expensive since we have a short growing season and much of our produce is imported during the off season.  Obviously it's less expensive to buy produce that is in season, but boy I love tomatoes year round, so they are really expensive when imported.  

As far as buying "processed" foods, just check the labels. If you dont like what it contains, dont buy it.  Bottom line is, what we spend on food depends on our finances, and how many people we have to feed.  Obviously everyone would like to eat healthy, but eating healthy is very expensive for most.


----------



## JMediger (May 22, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ...I expect a certain level of competence from people contributing to some threads in these forums. If you have a computer and time to read this forum, you probably are not struggeling to put a meal on the family table. I have a great deal of respect for the people who post here and like to challenge their thinking. I just found it very incongruous to be talking of high quality ingredients and velvetta in the same sentence ... judging by what is sold in grocery stores, most Americans make poor food choices. We can make a difference in our purchasing power if we choose unadulterated, wholesome foods with our food dollar votes. I am all about education, reading, thinking, questioning.


 
Well, Beth, I congratulate you for finding a way to do what you do.  As a full time teacher, there is no way I could ever hope to make all that I think my family should have.  My little garden does great by me ...

In response, no, we're not struggling to put food on the table now but there was a time when we were - that was my point.  Growing up in the grocery business, I know what people buy and I know what people can afford.

Finally, while I have not always agreed, I respect every person I have ever met on this site - I think every thought and idea each of us brings to the "table" is valid and has the right to be heard openly.  I truly do not appreciate the condesending tone to which you have responded to so many of us who have responded to your thread.  If you did not what a discussion, why start it?  And no, fresh eggs do not need to be refrigerated.


----------



## Corinne (May 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Doesn't make you right or them wrong, or vice versa.  But I detect a whiff of condescension in your views that I do not agree with.



Amen, Amen, Amen!!! One of my all time favorite things is a Broccoli Casserole made with (you guessed it) Velveeta. 

And yes, I only wish I had the time to make all my stuff from scratch - but if I knew the chickens & cows, I could never eat them, so it's just as well that they remain anonymous to me.

Unfortunately, I have to work outside the home for a couple reasons so I do the very best I can. I'm not ashamed of the processed foods I use if the end result tastes good - that's all I'm after! Tastes great & I'm happy!  Besides - I don't think I could make mayo as good as Hellman's does! 

Corinne


----------



## Dove (May 22, 2006)

I haven't had Velveta in a very long time but I do remember it was salty...and to add to all this 

I like Spam......LOL  but thats another can of worms to open.
Dove


----------



## amber (May 22, 2006)

Shhh, dont tell anyone Dove, but I like spam too lol, fried spam with eggs is great....mums the word.


----------



## Alix (May 22, 2006)

Just as a note to you all posting in this thread may I congratulate you for remaining appropriate and not descending to personal attacks about various preferences. Thank you from the Helpers and Admins, we appreciate it when a semi controversial thread can remain open to all posters.

Oh, and while I am certainly not in the upper echelon of gourmet chefs on this site, I do know my way around the kitchen and feel I have a lot to offer in terms of advice, and on the flip side, lots to learn from all of you. And I too, like Velveeta.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2006)

The main reason I don't purchase really high quality foods is that they simply aren't available in the grocery stores available where I live.  Up here in small town USA, on the Canada border, our growing season is very short and fresh produce is hard to come by, limited in variety, and expensive, often costing as much as meat.  And good cheese is also very expensive, say 8$ per pound.  And to get the good stuff, I have to travel to Ontario from Michigan.  And due to environmental concerns, the greater variety available on the Canadian side of the border can not be taken accross the border.  So I do the best I can with the ingredients available to me.

Yes, I do love good food and quality ingredients, but am not willing to give up the majesty of Lake Superior or our incredibly beautiful Northern forests, mosquitoes, snow, and all of the inconveniences of our Northern winters to get the abundance of foods, or fine restaurants available, say, in Detroit.

Besides, how much better can it get than freshly caught brookies or wild blueberries (now that's some quality food!).

I can't even get San Marsano tomatoes in our markets.  So, am I living a deprived life?  If you could have watched my children sledding in the winter snows, or swimming in pristine waters, or fishing, or canoing, and all of the things I did with them as they were growing, well that was far more important than having the perfect food available to me.

Would I love to have better foods available, I believe anyone who knows me on this site could answer that question without hesitation.  But it's just not possible, so I make the best of it with what is available.  I truly believe that if one is to be happy, one must enjoy the bounty that is provided, in whatever form it takes, wherever we are.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 22, 2006)

IMHO - I don't think that the demonization of Velveeta is representative of if someone is feeding their family a generally healthy diet or not ... unless it consists entirely of Velveeta cheese. I ate it frequently when I was a child ... my children ate it on occasions ... none of us have Velveeta induced health issues. Yep, we also ate SPAM, fried bologna ... fried SPAM with Velveeta, fried bologna with Velveeta ... sometimes with BBQ sauce.

Velveeta has it's place ... as all cheeses, or cheese products, do. I don't know of any one single cheese that I would like to eat _all_ the time, *exclusively*. That would make for a pretty dull world.

I also would not like to eat only one meat, one vegetable, etc ....


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

Is it safe to say how much I HATE spam?!!!  It had become a staple in the UK during the war, I believe.  We had rationing until mid-50s for some things (no, I don't remember those days..!!!) and it became a standby for sandwiches etc - and was still being pushed onto the public well into the 60s.  (Wonder if it's still for sale here?  Can't remember when last I saw a can!)

I remember my school used to make spam fritters - slices of spam, dipped in batter and deep fried...   That unnaturally PINK meat just made me shiver.  I used to dread when it was fritter lunch as the nuns at my school insisted that we all clear our plates, in spite of the fact that so few of us liked the stuff... and still they kept cooking it!

And does anyone else remember the Monty Python 'Spam' sketch?


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 23, 2006)

We like mac and velveeta cheese with cubed spam. O so good and so creamy.Also enjoy a velveeta and peanut butter sammie too. But thats us. Each to his own.


----------



## Alix (May 23, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> And does anyone else remember the Monty Python 'Spam' sketch?


 
We have Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, baked beans and Spam. Oh, but we're out of baked beans....


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

Classic Python.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2006)

Add me to the list of Spam lovers - lol!!!  Husband, who doesn't eat red meat, even likes the Turkey Spam!!  And as far as Monty Python goes, my mom sent me a can (that I haven't used yet) of "Honey-Roasted Spam", that is in a "limited edition can" commemorating the "Monty Python & the Holy Grail" play on Broadway.

Guess once I use the meat I'll be rinsing that can out & keeping it as a pencil holder or something - lol!!!


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2006)

By the way, just a note about Spam and Velveeta...both come in a "Lite" version with a lot less salt and fat. I prefer them to the original.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

We were so close, so close to seeing this thread die a natural death... then along came Spam.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I haven't had Velveta in a very long time but I do remember it was salty...and to add to all this
> 
> I like Spam......LOL but thats another can of worms to open.
> Dove


 
Marge, I wanna see you in my office.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2006)

Spam is always ready to come to the rescue & rear it's "not so ugly head" in threads involving processed food - LOL!!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2006)

i wanna know who eats those pale little sausages in the goo in a can. i think they're called vienna sausages. they look like dog treats (ok, go ahead and say it. only american dogs would eat them...)


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i wanna know who eats those pale little sausages in the goo in a can. i think they're called vienna sausages. they look like dog treats (ok, go ahead and say it. only american dogs would eat them...)


 
Jimmy Dean - his younger years! (Or maybe James - a rebel without a cause.)


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> We were so close, so close to seeing this thread die a natural death... then along came Spam.


 

Well, makes a change from Velveeta


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

Here ya go!

http://www.spam.com/

http://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/


----------



## AlexR (May 23, 2006)

Velveeta is to cheese what a Mc Donald's hamburger is to a steak dinner.

A travesty IMHO.

Both sell well, but I'm convinced that this is not a factor in proving their quality.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## auntdot (May 23, 2006)

Put us in the pro-Spam column, although we do prefer the Spam-Lite (totta watch the salt, rats).

Particularly fried and then served with diced kimchee on the side. 

Or maybe fried for breakfast.

To us they are comfort foods.

To us cooking is about having fun, we only have two mouths to feed so that can be limiting, but we do our best.

Sometimes that means making down home food.

At others, it means putting on the dog and really going all out.

And whether it is a chili dog casserole (great for a January Sunday breakfast), or meal with very expensive ingredients, we are there to cook, eat and have fun.

Now I have to close this because the boiled raw peanuts are ready.

First we could get this year.

Enjoy y'all and God bless.


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.spam.com/
> 
> http://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/


 

My EYES.... I'm blinded.....


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> My EYES.... I'm blinded.....


 
 Ish, did you check out Monty Python's Spamalot? 

Here's the music. Tim Curry is in it.  

http://www.montypythonsspamalot.com/HighBand/promos_CD.html

(The Laker Girls Cheer, LOL)


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2006)

My girls love the spam, spam, spam, spam, spam...song on monty python!  And Bethzaring, I really couldn't agree with you more.  If I could afford it with my five folks, I would only buy organic everything and never buy anything processed.  I have fun in my life, for sure, but eating chemicalled up food (yep, I made that word up!) isn't my idea of fun.  I know obesity is pushing an epidemic here in the states.  I know that UK recognizes the problems all this processed food is having on our kids and has implemented changes to their school lunches to begin to address some of them.  I think knowing how bad this stuff is isn't enough to make us stop buying it cuz most of us just can't afford the alternative.  The jist of it is, we need education.  We need healthy tasty alternatives.  We need to quit thinking of food as 'convenience' and instead think about it's healthful ( or lack thereof) benefits.  Food from the very beginning was meant to feed our bodies w/energy and nutrients that replenish what we have used up.  Now we look at food as to how it makes us feel instead of how it is being used by our bodies. Me included.  This is something that weighs on me every day.  Everytime I feed my kids frozen chicken fingers and fries, I know I am doing my kids a disservice.  I know I am just being lazy and not putting the thought and effort into the most important things in my life.  Thanks for reminding me about what is really important, encouraging me to get back to basics and plan more carefully and thoughtfully!


----------



## Ishbel (May 24, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Ish, did you check out Monty Python's Spamalot?
> 
> Here's the music. Tim Curry is in it.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks for that!  Just what I needed blaring out of my speakers at work!!
I'm supposed to be a grown-up, here!


----------



## velochic (May 24, 2006)

Beth, I'm really glad you started this thread. I have such a hard time using many (perhaps most) recipes from here because there is almost invariably some processed food in there and like you, we just don't do chemically processed foods. Heck, most everything is cooked from scratch here, anyway. I don't know my cows or chickens, but I know they are all organic. (Did you all know that scientists have found a link between growth hormones in meat and early puberty in girls!!! Scary stuff!!)

Foods are processed two main ways - with temperature (which kills off some beneficial enzymes that help your pancreas do it's job... people have died from chronic pancreatitis cause by eating too much processed foods) and with chemicals. Things like ketchup get the heat treatment. Velveeta gets the chemical treatment. We don't eat anything chemically preserved or processed. I mean, one of the ingredients in Velveeta is:

Sodium Phosphate  Sodium phosphate is found in toilet bowl cleaners, dishwashing detergents and is a fertilizer!! Ick... not putting that stuff in me. To each his own, yes, and the wonderful thing about forums and such is a respectful exchange of information and opinions. I for one am glad for this thread. If it helps one person reform their evil, processed food ways...   Kidding!!


----------



## bethzaring (May 25, 2006)

I am a little gun shy about responding on this forum.  I had resolved to never again make a posting. What bothered me the most was the accusation of being condescending.  I have thought long about those charges. Nothing could be further from the truth. So I am trying to determine how I came across as condescending and as looking down my nose at others.  I first looked at my content.  If that was what was condescending, then I have no apology.  Then I looked at my delivery.  I used to teach nutrition education, teachers are sometimes not used to “sugar coating” their delivery.  Do you stand up in a class room,  and say “How dare you try to tell me what to do, buy”?  I expected posters to say, I respectfully disagree with you and this is my take……  I also frequently am engaged in lively conversations with friends regarding issues much more controversial than Velveeta!!  So I am used to expressing my opinion with folks who are not threatened by my views or my delivery.  If I have offended some posters with my delivery, then I do apologize for that.
 
Even though I practice no religion, I come from a strong background of Quakers, or Friends, and that has influenced how I look at people.  Quakers profoundly believe in TOLERANCE, education, pacifism, the inner light in people, respect for ALL people, regardless of color or any orientation they may have, helping the underdog, if you will.  My ancestors helped slaves to escape on the Underground Railroad ( I am Caucasian, white) , my great great grandfather was a Quaker  Indian Agent for 38 years, which was not easy considering his sympathies lay with the Indians and not with the fed. Govt.,  which was  his employer.    The point I am trying to make is that I do not look down on any one.  I am very open minded, always looking to see what I can learn from others.  To be honest, I was shocked at the anger that was directed toward me  because I am not guilty of what I was accused. But, I am not sure that I understand the reason I was accused of being condescending. 
 
And I cautiously approach this next paragraph.  Before the negative response I read on this Velveeta thread, I was planning my next thread and put a nugget of its content in this thread.  The nugget was the cost of convenience foods and I was not talking about the money cost.  I detected a strong resistance to my “blasting” convenience foods.  A couple of the more accepting responders actually touched on my concern, that of our health.  I happen to believe that what we eat affects our health.
 
I had determined that this was not the forum for me, if Velveeta is considered semi controversial, and I am perceived as opening cans of worms.  I like to open cans of worms, how else do we grow and learn?
 
Beth


----------



## marmalady (May 25, 2006)

Beth, I'm sorry you felt this way about your post; being a member of several forums, and a past member of the infamous FoodTV forums, I think the way the topic was handled was totally appropriate. You have a belief; others may have different beliefs, and they responded in an intelligent, lively manner. Your sensitivity to responses made was equal to the reaction you got from others re your original post being condescending. 

Bottom line about this forum is this; this group of global foodies is SO diverse, in cultures, eating habits, economic status, cooking/kitchen knowledge, and religious beliefs. The thing that brings us together IS the lively discussion, and the fact that no one tries to force their own beliefs on anyone else. I happen to eat meat; my hubbie doesn't, but he eats fish; my son doesn't eat meat or fish. I don't try to force burgers and roast chicken on them, and they don't make me eat tofu if I don't want to. 

The fact that we can all come here, and take whatever we want to from the forums is the beauty here. If you feel you were being slammed and criticized, then you mistook the posts of others - just as they may have mistaken yours. 

Bottom line - you have your opinion, others have theirs. 

Hope you stay with us! 

PS - There's no need to shout here - internet etiquette perceives posts in all caps to be shouting.


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> PS - There's no need to shout here - internet etiquette perceives posts in all caps to be shouting.


 
Marmalady has pointed something out here that I believe you may have overlooked beth. The printed word is a difficult medium. As communicators, we rely heavily on the intonation and facial expression of the people we are communicating with. Therefore, when one is only able to glean meaning from the printed word misunderstandings can happen. For example, Marmalady points out that your last post seems to indicate you are "yelling" at all of us on the thread. We realize that is not your intent of course, but that is one possible perception. 

It has been my experience in life, and as a moderator on this board, that when someone lets you know that you have possibly upset them you should apologize and attempt to make your meaning clearer. And if you are upset or offended by something, you should let the "offender" know that you are requesting clarification of a point as you don't wish to become offended unnecessarily. Now, this paragraph was not directed at any particular person or persons, it is merely information I thought I would share so that future hiccups might be more easily resolved.

Beth, it would be a shame to lose you as a poster, you have much to offer. You must be comfortable though, we understand that. 

Marmalady, beautifully written. Thank you for the clarity of your post.

To everyone, I had considered locking this thread, but I am so impressed with the way everyone is expressing themselves, I am leaving it open. Thanks to all of you.

Resume debate about Velveeta and Spam please. Sorry to hijack!


----------



## mish (May 25, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> *Well folks, lets just duke it out right now*
> 
> *I chuckled when mylegsbig* *recently said he wanted to use the best ingredients in a home made version of hamburger helper and was intending to use Velvetta,* *I was thinking,* *I don't think so*. ...Velvetta does not make the cut...And *I now realize* it is not even refrigerated in the grocery stores... But by the amount of dry shelf space that was devoted to velvetta, that ain't gonna happen soon.


 
It is not okay to mock/scoff anyone. You started this post with two banging over the head icons looking for a debate. Mission accomplished. Suggestion - you could have started a poll, but whatever try not to offend people with your opinion... this is not a classsroom where we must be taught a lesson.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

I have to definitely agree with Mish here.  Whether you meant it or not, your original post DID come across as extremely condescending & mocking - like you felt you had to "teach" the rest of us something, & that your views & eating habits were ultimately superior (the "competence level" remark was the clincher for me).  Again - this may not be what you meant, but it is the way you came across.

Yup - I buy Velveeta & Spam upon occasion, & I'm also guilty of enjoying a fast-food meal once in awhile.  At the same time, I'm also very much aware of good nutrition & at my age definitely do not need someone - teacher/nutritionist/or otherwise - feeling the need to bonk me over the head with the drawbacks of processed food.  And I think everyone else here who occasionally "succumbs" to purchasing a processed food product knows this as well.

We're all adults here, & I'd be really really surprised if anyone here, due to your advice, jumped up & said "gee, I didn't know Velveeta was a processed food & processed food isn't a great idea on a regular basis".


----------



## marmalady (May 25, 2006)

Ain't nuthin in the werld wrong with a toasted velveeter sammich with nice ripe maters!


----------



## bethzaring (May 25, 2006)

Thank you marmalady, alix,  Mish and Breezycooking for your excellent comments, I truely appreciate them and have taken them to heart.  I am humbly sorry for offending anyone.  I may not be starting any more posts, but I do enjoy answering questions when I can.

I have not participated in a forum before.  What happens when a thread is locked, does it disappear?

Thanks again, Beth


----------



## GB (May 25, 2006)

When a thread it locked it remains visible, but no one is able to add any more posts or edit anything.

Thank you everyone for keeping this thread civil and for seeing both sides of the coin and most of all from learning from this thread. On any other board this type of thread could have easily turned very ugly, but at DC were are all better than that as is shown by this thread so thank you all!


----------



## Gretchen (May 25, 2006)

Have to agree with Mish. When I read that first part, it seemed to me that you wanted us all to agree that Velveeta is awful.


----------



## marmalady (May 25, 2006)

Beth, I truly hope you continue to post; these forums are all about sharing, and your philosophy about food is just as valuable as anyone else's.  We all make choices in how we live, what we eat, where we live and how we dress.  It's the beauty of America, that we can make those choices.  Perhaps, with your post, you truly educated someone on the 'dangers' of Velveeta.  Maybe some person will make a decision based on your thoughts.  I truly think the thing most folks objected to was the sort of being dictated to.  If, as you said, the folks are are pretty much educated about food matters, then the assumption has to be that most folks wouldn't want to live on a steady diet of Velveeta.  But - the motto, 'All things in moderation' truly applies here.  

Enough - I'm off my soapbox.  As I said above, I think I echo the thoughts of others when I say we'd be sad to not hear from you anymore!


----------



## velochic (May 25, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> this is not a classsroom where we must be taught a lesson.



I beg to differ... if we are not learning something here and it is not a classroom, then what is the purpose of this forum?  I always have looked at this forum as a classroom.  In fact, the very existence of this forum is evident that it is a learning tool.  If it weren't, nobody would try to exchange ideas and teach each other about our personal experiences with food.

In this age of childhood obesity, Type II diabetes, rampant heart disease, etc...  I am GLAD to have a nutitionist here.    Beth, teach me all you can!


----------



## marmalady (May 25, 2006)

Velochic, you're right, this forum is a classroom; the only difference being that it's a democratic classroom, and not a dictatorial system as most classrooms are.  The admins set aside an entire forum for the discussion of healthy foods, dieting and nutrition.  Perhaps this whole topic may have been better served in that forum. 

I respect anyone's desire to eat as little processed food as possible; we all, in our hearts, would like to do the same, I'm sure.  But, as I said before, 'all things in moderation'.  

I have found myself becoming a master skeptic with claims of this food being a 'superfood' and that food being a monster, cancer/heart attack/whatever-causing agent.  If we want to start serious discussions on the benefits of a particular food or the processing method used to make it, it would be a great idea.  As long as the claims can be backed up by serious research by proven researchers; and not a company trying to sell its product, or diet or book.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2006)

I don't think a classroom is the best parallel for what happens here.  In a classroom there is one teacher and all the rest are students.

This is a forum of equals who all share information and ideas.  Today you are the "teacher" and tomorrow you may be the "student".


----------



## JMediger (May 26, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I expect a certain level of competence from people contributing to some threads in these forums.


 
Here is where I saw/read the condesension.  Perhaps this statement was not directed completely at me but you had quoted me in the reply and I took it personally.  

I would like to think I am an intelligent and competent person (at least the diplomas on my wall say so) and do regularly "debate" with my friends about issues much deeper than velveeta (my brother is a hippie and my husband is a navy gulf war veteran - try that one on).  My dad and I get into it all the time about the price of food in his store and issues in our community concerning pricing and affordability and health.  However, I think it is because I am a teacher that I understand there are always at least 2 sides to the issue and I am only one part of it.  Being open to hearing what others are saying is a personal goal of mine in any interaction.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Here is where I saw/read the condesension. Perhaps this statement was not directed completely at me but you had quoted me in the reply and I took it personally.
> 
> I would like to think I am an intelligent and competent person (at least the diplomas on my wall say so) and do regularly "debate" with my friends about issues much deeper than velveeta (my brother is a hippie and my husband is a navy gulf war veteran - try that one on). My dad and I get into it all the time about the price of food in his store and issues in our community concerning pricing and affordability and health. However, I think it is because I am a teacher that I understand there are always at least 2 sides to the issue and I am only one part of it. Being open to hearing what others are saying is a personal goal of mine in any interaction.


 

ohmygosh, I am so sorry that you took this personally, it was not meant for you or any one who had made a post on this thread.  What I was doing was following the first rule of public speaking, or speaking in a public forum, and that first rule is to define your audience, define who are you talking to?  Are you trying to address grade school children or who?  I was thinking out loud that I was addressing intelligent folks who had the luxury to be on this forum.


----------



## GB (May 26, 2006)

I think what we have learned here is that there were some miscommunications and misinterpretations from people on both sides of the issue here. I am very happy to see that this was worked out in a mature and kind way. That says a lot about everyone here!

I am now going to lock this thread as there is no reason to continue down this path since everyone seems to now understand where each other was coming from. Thank you everyone!


----------

